# salary advice



## vanillabean (Mar 15, 2002)

I am an experienced pastry chef with a home based wholesale business for the last ten years. Prior to that I spent 5 years at restaurants, etc. Today I got an offer from one of my accounts to take over the pastry kitchen at a new restaurant he is opening. Being out of the loop for ten years I am a bit stuck on what salary I should be looking for. He is a chef/owner who is very hands on and doesn't hire the traditional sous chef, line cook, etc. Can anyone suggest a salary range. 
I am also concerned about protecting my recipes/formulas. I will be providing all of the recipes for him. Do I need a contract or can anyone suggest a means to protect my recipes.
Thanks in advance for any info you can provide.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Where in Pa. are you?


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

This probably isn't very helpful but in the mid-west your talking about $15 to $17. per hour. 

Have they asked for recipes? Cause I would have thought you'd have a frequently changing menu, no? Therefore no need for alot of recipe sharing...


So over all I'm a bit confused on what they want from you.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

If it were me...

I'd have him hire me as a consultant on a per diem basis. You would hire and train his staff, offer recipe development and all kinds of advice. You have a great home based business... add this to your repertoire!

Kuan


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

If it were me...

I'd have him hire me as a consultant on a per diem basis. You would hire and train his staff, offer recipe development and all kinds of advice. You have a great home based business... add this to your repertoire!

But then, you're not me 

Pastry cooks here make about $12-15. Head a pastry department at a high volume caterer and it's about $40k.

Kuan


----------



## vanillabean (Mar 15, 2002)

Thank you all for taking the time to read and respond to my question.Thanks kuan for answering twice!Very,very helpful.


----------

